# NC Results are out



## mot14 (Jun 13, 2010)

A study friend of mine got his results yesterday - anyone else get their results yet?


----------



## mot14 (Jun 14, 2010)

ok.. no letter in today's mail... anyone out there receive theirs yet?


----------



## redmch91 (Jun 14, 2010)

I checked the mail today and there it was. Glad it was the thin envelope!!!! Results are definitely out. I'm in 28412.


----------



## mot14 (Jun 14, 2010)

do they mail them out per zip code or last name? Hope to have mine tomorrow....

Thin envelope? My fail letter came in a thin envelope last time..


----------



## redmch91 (Jun 14, 2010)

My apologizes, I thought fail letters came with diagnostic scores so bigger envelope. I'm not sure how they mail them to be honest, but if it was last name I'd definitely be in the 1st batch.


----------



## mot14 (Jun 15, 2010)

No letter today either - wonder if that is good or bad? Anyone get their letters today? GOOD LUCK!


----------



## K Doan (Jun 15, 2010)

Good news for you because, I failed, I received a fail letter last saturday in a small envelop, passing candidates must take longer for mailing because it's take time to print the certificate!! good luck, you may receive your license tomorrow!


----------



## mot14 (Jun 15, 2010)

are you a student? have you been out of school for a while?


----------



## beachengineer (Jun 16, 2010)

mot14 said:


> are you a student? have you been out of school for a while?


I spoke with NCBELS yesterday and they said the student applications/results were mailed out on Friday (received Saturday) while everyone "non-student" had their results mailed out yesterday and you should be receiving them today. The lady who was in charge of non-student results was on vacation when they received the results.


----------



## mot14 (Jun 16, 2010)

Friend of mine failed with a 60% - what does it take to pass??????


----------



## engineerme (Jun 17, 2010)

mot14 said:


> Friend of mine failed with a 60% - what does it take to pass??????



it takes 70% to pass


----------



## engineerme (Jun 17, 2010)

engineerme said:


> mot14 said:
> 
> 
> > Friend of mine failed with a 60% - what does it take to pass??????
> ...


----------



## benbo (Jun 17, 2010)

engineerme said:


> mot14 said:
> 
> 
> > Friend of mine failed with a 60% - what does it take to pass??????
> ...


Nonsense. He doesn't know.


----------



## mot14 (Jul 7, 2010)

Another friend received a 68% and did not pass in WVA....


----------

